
Higgs boson uncovered by quantum algorithm on D-Wave machine - signa11
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/10/quantum-algorithm-finds-higgs-needle-in-photon-haystack/
======
dang
Since people have been complaining about this article/title and a reader
suggested [https://www.nature.com/news/quantum-machine-goes-in-
search-o...](https://www.nature.com/news/quantum-machine-goes-in-search-of-
the-higgs-boson-1.22860) as a better post on the topic, we rolled back the
clock on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15578617](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15578617)
and merged this thread there.

------
abstrakraft
The most impressive optimization in this work is the number of click-bait
words crammed into a single title. A number of alarm bells are set off with a
cursory reading of the article: 1\. The algorithm was run on a _model_ of the
Higgs, not real data 2\. The quantum annealing algorithm outperforms the
classical algorithm on small data sets, but underperforms on larger datasets.
This is taken as evidence that quantum algorithms can learn from fewer
samples, when overfitting is the more likely explanation.

caveat: I skimmed the Ars Technica article, didn't read the source Nature
paper at all.

~~~
alanbernstein
I read "quantum AI" and closed the page...

